# Deleted



## sfprankster (Aug 8, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 9, 2015)

Can you recommend any eBay sellers?


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## DanMcG (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I might try some sugar maple.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## av8tor (Aug 9, 2015)

Great find, thanks


----------



## b-one (Aug 9, 2015)

I get wood from Fruita Wood and BBQ Supply once in awhile. A little pricey but nice wood,they keep a certain percentage of moisture in there wood and cut only when ordered they offer bark free as well there mini splits are great.


----------



## b-one (Aug 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ b-one
__ Aug 9, 2015





The chunk is Post Oak the mini split is cherry. Cherry and Pecan are my faves the Post Oak seemed kind of strong and I only used a little on a brisket.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I cut my own wood from my farm.   Best you can get.

I found the same thing with store bought.

My wood has a stronger smoke too


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 9, 2015)

I have oak, hickory , cherry, apple, maple. 

I buy pecan on ebay.  :biggrin:


----------



## foamheart (Aug 9, 2015)

I will say this, and of course its my own personal opinion, you get what you pay for. Last year I got some apple and cherry from "Western" (I would guess one of the larger supplier in the country) and the wood SUCKED!!  I love Amazon, I told 'em what I thought and they immediately dumped all their stored "Western " wood at pennies on the dollar. I did announce it on here. It was old and dried out completely. It actually caught my Cold smoker on fire. I bought about 24 bags of multi-flavor wood.  Why you ask when it was so old. Because if you soaked it like the manufacturer's say it worked wonderfully. Not as good as the wood in the yard but better than normal store bought.

The wood sold by those companies has been kiln dried to expedite the packaging, shipment and sale. Then if it sits there a year or more its just too dry.

This is the biggest advantage of Todd's Pellets. They never need soaking, you need not check or worry about them. I find that fresh cured and not dried wood is best, pellets second then the store bought stuff. There is though , again I believe, a large difference between home grown, and pellets, as much as pellets and store bought.  Pellets do a low and slow smoke where home grown gets with the program!

If you'll look on Craig's list, or the paper's classified (heaven forbid a news paper), or the bulletin board at the grocery store you can usually find local wood.

All this is my perception of the wood quality of different types.

AND now just a suggestion, every once in a while throw in a zinger. learn to use the woods that you wouldn't normally apply to some type meat. Use the quantity of smoke instead of the wood to do something different. Try a hard smoke on a light meat, just a lot less of it. It will blow ya taste buds away cause its different.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 9, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 15, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 19, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## wimpy69 (Aug 19, 2015)

Beautiful wood, hope it smokes as nice as it looks. Love peach, actually white peach. Alot of white peach orchards nearby that I'm able to pick and prune. Nice light smoke. Nice score.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 19, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2015)

Because I had complained about my lack of mesquite for brisket, a few years back my cousins showed up at the back door wanting a weekend in New Orleans for the utility trailer of mesquite they had cut and loaded off the family property NW of Ft. Worth. I obliged after stacking it out back next to the fence. A few years later I had to load and haul the bulk of it off. Its just like food in the freezer, it has a shelf life.


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2015)

I wasn't trying to dissuade you, just thought a good thing to drop in here so others don't have all that double work for naught. I used a lot of that mesquite, but I am guessing there was about 4 cords of it. Damn shame too.Wish had I thought of it, I would have at least had a sweet smelling fireplace...LOL


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)

Don't know if I should consider us fortunate or not...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 but neither the wife nor I can tell one "flavor" of wood from another, we can only taste the smoke itself. I have not used wood chunks in several months. I do have several half bags of Western Wood...and unless I load the Egg up with a lot of chunks do not even taste anything smoke wise. But I will be buying some wood from the EPay links provided...just to see...


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 28, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> You have be careful with mesquite in a fireplace. The variety that sparks like fireworks could be a problem. Fun to watch but could be dangerous.


I only use mesquite in our BGE's. With how dry we are I will not light it with the weed burner unless I have a garden hose nearby. I often light the Eggs using paper towels soaked in cooking oil. Even when I light it this way I will put the plate setter and grate in the Egg as soon as the paper towels are lit....and close the dome just to avoid the sparks. As bad as I thought the mesquite was I was surprised when I used the bag of RO I picked up when it was on sale...That stuff sent sparks flying the second I touched it with the weed burner. When I got the Large BGE the dealer gave me a bag of BGE lump....that sparked even more than the RO did....


----------



## sfprankster (Aug 29, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## inkjunkie (Aug 29, 2015)

I use Lazzari and it does spark. Don't remember the other brand, I still have a couple of bags of it.


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 6, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## inkjunkie (Sep 6, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Next time I head up to SF, I'm going to swing by Lazzari and pick up some of their oak lump charcoal and give it a try,


I really like it. Has no troubles holding 225* or 700*.


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 7, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## sfprankster (Sep 7, 2015)

Deleted


----------

